# Refund from Littlewoods



## random2011 (14 Mar 2017)

So we purchased an item from Littlewoods in late December which arrived about 2 weeks later. However the item was of poor quality so we began the returns process. Littlewoods received the item mid January but to this date have not refunded me. I have contacted them many times and have asked for the refund. I was told the first time the refund was in a queue and it will arrive in a couple of business days. That was early February. I again contacted LW's and was then told the refund  was delayed due to an issue. Again it was on its way and I needed to be patient. Move forward to early March and I contact LW's again. This time they tell me it was processed and I should contact my bank for which I did but the bank have said no payment was made. I have waited 2 weeks and still nothing. Since March I have made an online complaint and requested that my account be closed. Both requests went unanswered.

Has anyone had this type of experience with LW's. I no longer want to contact them and would prefer now to get advise. How best to get this resolved.


----------



## random2011 (23 Mar 2017)

Still have not received a refund. LW's are simply saying the payment is pending with my bank since Mar 1ST. Has anyone experienced tHis before. I have given up on LW's resolving this. Any advise on the best way to resolve this myself. Do I need to make a small claims court application perhaps?


----------



## Jim2007 (23 Mar 2017)

Did you check with your bank?  What did they say?  I some times have this problem with foreign transactions, the money comes into the bank but there is some little thing not right and it is left in suspense until someone goes in and kicks it along.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Mar 2017)

You may find some useful advice here: 

http://www.consumerhelp.ie/your-rights-online

or in this post/thread from Boards:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=70275860&postcount=9


----------



## becky (24 Mar 2017)

I bought something from simplybe which turned out to be Littlewoods. I was logged out of screen and thought ah well I'll leave it so.  

The goods arrived the next week. Then about 3 weeks later I got a statement for a high cost loan! I only had 2 days or so to pay before I was going to be charged this crazy interest.

Never used them since.


----------



## XMarks (24 Mar 2017)

Their Trust Pilot reviews are pretty poor.

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.littlewoods.com

Did you pay by credit card? If so, phone/email them and tell them you will be activating a charge back if you do not receive a refund within 48 hours.


----------

